# mail order fish



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry didn't know where to put this..

Does any one know of a reputable mail order source for freshwater fish?
I am specifically looking for Pygmy Corys and Chain Loaches. There is only one place locally that will on occasion special order but they are also known for fish prone to disease and other various problems.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

www.corysrus.com - I have heard good things about them. Of course, all you'll get there is cories.

Liveaquaria is supposedly good as well. (And is kicking in ad revenue to the forum, so would be good to support.)


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks, I will look into both of them.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/home.htm seems like it is good, i have no personal expirience, but i was looking into them


----------

